# NSW Central Coast - Avoca Lagoon



## mikehorbacz (Jan 16, 2013)

So today, I decided I'd head back to Avoca lagoon, which I reported on earlier in the year.
























The weather was slightly overcast but the wind was a no-show, which is always good for a nice, trouble free early morning of bream fishing!
After setting up the yak, I found myself hovering around what I've come to call the snagwall, which is an assortment of fallen trees along the shore of the small island within the lagoon.








I was rigged up with a Zman grub soft plastic in the motor oil colour and after about an hour of throwing into the snags, I was still without a fish on line. This was surprising to me, as the last few times I've fished the area the bream would almost immediately grab the Zman upon starting a slow retrieve. The water was pretty murky, so thought I'd try my luck with an SX-40. Hopefully the sound of a hardbody in the water could attract a solid bite.
The strategy was soon to bare fruit in the form of a solid 33cm bream caught guarding one of the submerged logs.








After about an hour of waiting for the first bream to jump onto the hook, the floodgates finally opened up. So I went along my way from snag to snag, enjoying every tight line I felt.
















I only took photos of the first few, but managed to catch and release about 10 or so bream before I decided to call it a day and catch up on the sleep I missed on account of the early morning. There were a few times the bream almost snapped my line (8lb braid 12lb leader) on branches. The snags there are covered in barnacles and I've previously lost quite a few hardbodies to them.
A morning well spent.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Avoca's a great place isnt it, at the right time you will get smashed by horses in there.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mikehorbacz (Jan 16, 2013)

Absolutely! I gotta say, Avoca is probably one of my favourite bream locations. 
Has anyone managed any solid flathead out of there? I caught a small one in there once just a bit past the road bridge.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good result Mike.

Does it ever open to the sea?


----------



## mikehorbacz (Jan 16, 2013)

kayakone said:


> Good result Mike.
> 
> Does it ever open to the sea?


Yeah the council comes in and opens it up from time to time. Also I guess when the lagoon gets really full, it might start to spill into the beach. Theres a few cool vids on youtube showing surfers getting the most of the open channel when it gets opened up. Turns into a river current wave thing. Pretty cool 8)


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

My dad has been beach fishing from north avoca lately with a heap of good fish being caught


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great choice to change lures. Amazing how often something happens. Big fan of sx 40's. well done


----------

